# Colonoscopy "failure" - anyone else??



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

They attempted a colonoscopy on me on Tuesday but could only get a certain way up, the consultant told me that my colon higher up was "too floppy". I was sedated but do vaguely remember saying "no, no, this is too sore".So, today (and another bloody awful enema later) had a "virtual colonoscopy" via a CT scan. Not too bad, more air up my bum "yucky" but anyway, the Dr said that things "look normal" though, of course, he'll have to study the slides and give me his report in about a week.Thank god thats over, though I think for most peeps, the procedure isn't too bad.Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry it didnt go well for you sue, must be so frustrating to get that far only for it not to work..


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

SUe I am so sorry your colonoscopy was a failure I would see another physican He must have done something wrong.I virtual colonoscopy iis well and good if nothing is worng but if they find something and I hope and prsy they dont they still have to go back inI dont understand these virtual body scans Theyare expensive and then there is still the next processKAren


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry about the copy and pasting, but I wanted to answer your question Karen.What are some common uses of the procedure?CAT scan: pelvis Because it is a non-invasive procedure that provides detailed, cross-sectional views of all types of tissue, CT is becoming the preferred method for diagnosing many diseases of the bowel and colon, including diverticulitis and appendicitis, and for visualizing the liver, spleen, pancreas and kidneys. In cases of acute abdominal distress CT can quickly identify the source of pain. When pain is caused by infection and inflammation, the speed, ease and accuracy of a CT examination can reduce the risk of serious complications caused by a burst appendix or ruptured diverticulum and the subsequent spread of infection. In cases where bowel obstruction is suspected, CT may be the best imaging test. CT is often the preferred method for diagnosing many different cancers, including colon cancer, since the image allows a physician to confirm the presence of a tumor and to measure its size, precise location and the extent of the tumor's involvement with nearby tissue. CT examinations of the lower GI tract can be used to plan and properly administer radiation treatments for tumors and to guide biopsies and other minimally invasive procedures. Many dedicated shock-trauma centers have a CT scanner in the trauma department. CT can also play a significant role in the detection, diagnosis and treatment of vascular disorders that can lead to stroke, gangrene or kidney failure.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG Brett, with my sensitive gag refex I could never drink the prep! I couldnt drink my HalfLytely, and since I am D type got away with 4 dulcolax, and 4 more 4 hours later. You think I could be sedated and filled up via NG tube?LOL!(had one awake b4...Painful!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh great Karen - cheer me up why don't you!!!! I'm sure these people know what they are doing and if you can't trust your consultant, then who can you trust. Look I'm a bad enough neurotic without your dramas. I'm sure you mean well, but this just didn't help.Sue


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi sue, sorry to hear the colonoscopy didnt work out (hugs)


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

-TLTRULL- I will be having a colonoscopy this coming tuesday and I have to drink the Halflytely prep..with the dulcolax tabs. I am IBS C/D. Mine came with flavor packs..I am going to use the orange flavoring. If you can, tell me about this prep..did urs have flavor packs? Cause cramping?..ect. This is my first colonscopy..


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

The dulcolax does cause some cramping, but nothing nearly as bad as what I usually have since it really loosens things up more. I never got 1 mouthful of the prep down, everytime I tried I gagged and threw up, it was pre-flavored lemon-lime(like sea water with a hint of flavor, really gross). I have a sensitive gag reflex to begin with, so I am sure it didnt help matters any.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

God, the stuff I had prior to the CT scan was hell and I'm a tough old bird when it comes to swallowing gross substances, had wrens in the far east!!!! it was aniseed and some kind of iodine prep - can't remember its name, began with a "g". The worst element of it was the paranoia and weepyness it induced. Even the dog went and hid under my son's bed in terror, I literally couldn't stop crying, also felt dead flushed and weird. Only really this evening (3 days after taking it), I feel "me" again. I would NOT recommend it to anyone. Has anyone else taken it?Sue


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I had the iodine through a needle and i had to drink that chalky stuff, but it was a small bottle, maybe 16 ounces? The stuff they give you to drink for colonscope prep is alot more and harder to get down, then you go sit on the john for 8 hours to flush out your colon.Sue, did they give you a needle also for the virtual scan?


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

SueI am really sorry I didnt mean to be hurtfulBut I really believe in second and sometimes third opinionsIt has saved my lifeIn your case If they couldnt do the flexable tube your doc or some other expert needs to find out what that problem isPlease accept my apologiesIhave had so many of them and some were nightmares and some were just fineUnfortunately I get them quite often because they always find stuff


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Suev, I've had two attempted colonoscopies. The second time they even tried to use a pediatric scope, but it still wouldn't pass through. Come to find out, I have extreme adhesion growth affecting the loops of my colon. Actually, it's everywhere. according to doc, "it's a jungle in there." These tests are not pleasant, and I'm so sorry you've gone through this. Keep a good thought. Things will get better. PS) I had the iodine gunk too. Took me a long time to get over it. Turns out I'm allergic to it. That would have been nice to know before they nearly squashed me with it.


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Order me up a Guinness, Sue. I'll be right over! That would be fun, wouldn't it? I have refused to have any more tests done after the heart cath. I figure, what the he77, everything's falling apart. Having pics won't make it any better. Do take care of yourself. These tests can wear you out. If I could, I would have some nice southern food waiting for you when you felt better to eat. I'd bring you a nice blankie and a drink, then we'd watch old movies and tell hilarious stories. Gee, I wish I could be there for you, dear. Let me know.


----------



## 22332 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Sue, I fully understand the whole idea of it all. I've had 5 colonoscopies and non were really an event to recall. My first was 10 years ago in the military and I can tell you they could have used better training! But life has gotten better. I had started with the gallon of goo and moved up to the 3 oz of hard stuff. I just shotgun it down with lots of water. Nasty stuff. Wouldn't give it to my worst enemy.







weeeell maybe, depends on what crime they did, but i digress. My last scope didn't make it all the way. They told me that I had "tight folds" and they couldn't make it the rest of the way. I was happy to hear the part that nothing else was found. My mother had colitis, so I keep a close watch. Dad had cancer of the colon. So... every 5 years. Joy! Hang in there. If you don't want to remember the actual viewing, they have a drug that makes you forget. Good stuff!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Phewey - got the all clear today. Apparently my problem is a "redundant colon" - ie an extra loop on the lh side. Blood work and CT scan all clear so no further investigations required. Has recommended buscopan for spasms when things get bad - anyone else tried this?Thanks for everyone's support.Sue


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:I never got 1 mouthful of the prep down, everytime I tried I gagged and threw up, it was pre-flavored lemon-lime(like sea water with a hint of flavor, really gross). I have a sensitive gag reflex to begin with, so I am sure it didnt help matters any.


LOL tltrull


----------

